# Today has been rough



## SteveCarr (Nov 9, 2014)

Today, was just all about thoughts/thinking.

Horrible ones too.
I talked with a friend earlier today on what can happen with DP/DR, like my thoughts actually feeling so real and how its tied to my imagination (i have a really wild imagination too).
I believe its tied to my imagination, but its almost like my thoughts, heres where it gets scary "prove or tell me otherwise".
My thoughts are somewhat controlling and persistent, it feels like im 1 step away from hearing voices that tell me what im thinking.

I can't stand them, they get me rattled and i cant stop thinking about them when it comes on. 
It's times like this where i dont know how much more i can take, i know i can do it, but damn its hard.

Does anyone else feel like this too?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

In my opinion intrusive thoughts are more common in everyday life without DP already aggravating your current mental state. My advice is that you should keep in mind that you have a base which is your perception before the DP began. I think there are numerous factors which elevate to the depersonalized state and attaching yourself too closely with negative thoughts is one of them. So try to relax and ride it out.


----------

